# Climatic Control Unit Jetta 2011 - Fit on Golf Mk5 (whit climatic!)



## tureccio (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello all, I would replace the drive Climatic control (air conditioning) on my Golf TDI with analog component JETTA 2011.
The visual differences consist of the chrome knobs (JETTA). The code ETKA for this component should be *5C0 820 047 Q XSH*.
Could you help me understand if the two controllers are compatible? in terms of aesthetics and dimensions are identical (different graphics and chrome), but as back-connectors are plug & play?
I attach the picture for you to understand better.
Thank you in advance who will help me!

Salvatore from Italy

(sorry for broken English, I use google translator)


----------



## tureccio (Apr 19, 2011)

UP


----------

